# Apple pie!



## Elizabeth (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow...this has been just a terrific year for apples in our area. Our trees put out rather small apples, but they are intensely flavorful.

I made a passel of apple pies for Farmers Market tomorrow. I use a nice combination of apples(at least three varieties), sugar, add cinnamon, half that of nutmeg and allspice. I make an all-butter pie crust, that is just beyond belief good. No lard, no shortening. One has to be quite gentle with this crust, lest it turn tough. If done correctly, it beats all other pie crusts for flavor and texture, In my humble opinion.

I saved one pie back for us, and just had a small piece. Glorious! Thanking God for his good gifts.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 25, 2013)

I just had to remark that I very much enjoy 'passel of apple' . A day spent in the kitchen making apple pies sounds like happiness.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 26, 2013)

All butter pastry sounds first class. Passel sounds like the sort of word my great grandmother would have used - is it a specific unit?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 26, 2013)

No fair that you can't ship one to me!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

They sold very well, as did all the other goodies. Folks are def in winter's a'comin' mode, and buying accordingly. Now and through the top of the year, we'll be very busy and makin' hay while the sun doth shine.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha..a passel is 'until the butter and apples run out'.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 28, 2013)

Elizabeth said:


> Ha..a passel is 'until the butter and apples run out'.


Looked this up. First used in about 1830 though it sounds older.

My mother still speaks of the first American apple she ate. She was pregnant in Bermuda in 1955 and had a craving for apples. None were available for several days, then there was a delivery of big, beautiful, red Idaho apples. She bought several (a passel!) bite into the first one, and it tasted of nothing. To be fair to Idaho - my mother likes quite sour apples.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 28, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> No fair that you can't ship one to me!



Surely you don't need one sent to you. I thought all true American men can make the prefect apple pie, whilst carrying an AK 47 in one hand and a Bible in the other.


----------

